# to buy canon 1dx



## citycolorlab (May 6, 2017)

i want to buy canon 1dx.my friends are telling that better to buy nikon d5.which is better


----------



## weepete (May 6, 2017)

The 1DX is a cracking camera, the 1DX mkii is even better. The Nikon D5 is excellent. These are all more camera than most people need and comparisons at the top end are mostly swings and roundabouts. Buy whichever one you like best.


----------



## Gary A. (May 6, 2017)

That seems to be an odd question.  Because, usually, by the time someone is considering purchasing a flagship camera, they would already chosen a manufacturer and have built up a system.  What are you shooting now?  Why do you need a top-of-the-line camera?  What genre of photography do you shoot?


----------



## TCampbell (May 6, 2017)

These are "flagship" cameras.  They're large, heavy, and usually optimized to shoot extremely fast (multiple processors to muscle through the images after the sensor captures it, etc.). 

If you're not using them for that specific purpose, it's not only possible that it's overkill... you may actually get better performance using a non-flagship camera.   For example, both Canon & Nikon offer cameras that have higher resolution than their flagship cameras -- but those cameras aren't optimized for shooting fast action.

A camera is worthless without lenses.  The lens lineups tend to be similar but there are some notable differences.  Tony Northrup did one particular video (he shoots both Canon & Nikon) where he mentions liking a particular Nikon body more, but then mentions liking a particular Canon lens more... and in the end he goes with the lens (the lens will more strongly influence the result than the body) when doing that type of photography.  

Neither camera is "best" at everything.  There are trade-offs.

What it really comes down to is... what do you plan to shoot with the camera?


----------



## beagle100 (May 11, 2017)

TCampbell said:


> These are "flagship" cameras.  They're large, heavy, and usually optimized to shoot extremely fast (multiple processors to muscle through the images after the sensor captures it, etc.).
> 
> If you're not using them for that specific purpose, it's not only possible that it's overkill... you may actually get better performance using a non-flagship camera.   For example, both Canon & Nikon offer cameras that have higher resolution than their flagship cameras -- but those cameras aren't optimized for shooting fast action.
> A camera is worthless without lenses.  The lens lineups tend to be similar but there are some notable differences.  Tony Northrup did one particular video (he shoots both Canon & Nikon) where he mentions liking a particular Nikon body more, but then mentions liking a particular Canon lens more... and in the end he goes with the lens (the lens will more strongly influence the result than the body) when doing that type of photography.
> ...



yes, the 'flagship' cameras are big, heavy and expensive
it could be overkill but if you're planning to get into the lucrative field of professional photography then the top line cameras and lenses are important
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless


----------

